# Wrist sling bracket?



## Jarried (Jul 24, 2009)

Does anyone know where you can buy metal or leather brackets for paracord wrist slings?


----------



## rrambo (Jul 6, 2010)

i made mine out of an old leather belt from the thread by iceman


----------



## sneakysnake (Feb 17, 2010)

Buy leather belting material from ebay.


----------



## kdogmcg (Sep 4, 2009)

rrambo said:


> i made mine out of an old leather belt from the thread by iceman


Same here, just darkened up the cut edges with appropriate color shoe polish. When was on a tear, making them for friends, i picked up a few belts at goodwill.


----------



## bohmer2 (May 14, 2010)

You can also check your local military surplus store as they may sell some belt scraps or leather pieces. That is where I purchase the leather I use, can usually get packets with multiple colors (brown, black, grey, etc.).


----------



## MDUDE55 (Jul 31, 2010)

Call Bernie at RobinHood Videos, Look up bernies control freak stabs, he makes the metal brackets for slings.....


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

I sell leather mounting brackets in either black or brown. I use some of the highest quality leather you can buy, it's 10-12 oz (1/8"- 3/16"), and the pieces are professionally clicked with a machine by Weaver Leather. My newest shipment of leather is a slightly redesigned shape, and the edges aren't dyed as the new shipment is thicker. 

Here's a link to my thread on here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1054857286#post1054857286


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

You can make your own fairly easily... www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=760612


----------



## Jarried (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks Guys!!!!!


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

you could pm bocomo also. his are machine cut and thick also. brown or black, and black or brass grommet (sp)


----------



## Nytro69 (Nov 24, 2004)

Here ya go...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1614509&page=1


----------

